
US investors try to buy TikTok from Chinese owner - chvid
https://www.ft.com/content/2b79b921-0b8c-4230-8699-190a949f6418
======
chvid
This might be a hyperbole or conspiracy but there is a certain logic to it:

Overheard on current US war on Tiktok. A thread:

Talks abt ban on Tiktok subsiding a bit because Tiktok in talks with General
Atlantic and Sequoia to sell to a US shell company. US demanding that Tiktok
technical staff be completely changed, AI algorithm be based in the US...

[https://twitter.com/CarlZha/status/1288284750273114112](https://twitter.com/CarlZha/status/1288284750273114112)

------
lilod
typical us move, interesting to see what this end up with

